# Mateo's First Lowrider Bike



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: I like it , nice and clean looking


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice criown


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

BRATS CONVERSION :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

nice and clean for a first bike


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

NICE. I LIKE THE WHEELS


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Feb 10 2010, 11:54 PM~16579851
> *BRATS CONVERSION :0
> *


 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tbags49_@Feb 10 2010, 09:35 PM~16578301
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## Teo2000 (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks it still needs work.


----------



## lowrider-420 (Nov 5, 2008)

the crown = :barf:


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

THIS KID IS SPOILED HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA WHATS UP MATEOOOOOOO


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Mar 13 2010, 08:09 PM~16883216
> *THIS KID IS SPOILED HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA WHATS UP MATEOOOOOOO
> *


whats up mc teo


----------



## Teo2000 (Feb 7, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)

C:\Users\Thomas\Pictures\2010-05-04\432.JPG


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)

Cinco De Mayo in San Jose Ca.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tbags49_@Feb 23 2010, 09:32 PM~16706487
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hell yeah...it looks firme with dat blue-rag on it...


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)

Its black!


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tbags49_@May 11 2010, 03:50 PM~17457325
> *Its black!
> *


ohh...i tought it was blue
still looks clean


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDETEAL 54_@May 11 2010, 04:22 PM~17457637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice bomba...


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Teo2000 (Feb 7, 2010)

:loco: what up nino sick bomb you got there.


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Teo2000_@May 16 2010, 09:50 AM~17505324
> *:loco: what up nino sick bomb you got there.
> *


Thanks mijo, member this?


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

Check these out.


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)

:biggrin:
















Mateo and Da gang..


----------



## Teo2000 (Feb 7, 2010)

:machinegun: :machinegun: what up its killa tay waiting fo some comments i got a 1975 shwin and it aint twin SJC


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)

It's going down Sunday Streetlow Car show SAN JO.... :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tbags49_@May 10 2010, 11:57 AM~17443218
> *
> 
> 
> ...



glad i see the American Flag in one of those pics :biggrin:


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tbags49_@Jun 10 2010, 10:05 PM~17755373
> *It's going down Sunday Streetlow Car show SAN JO.... :biggrin:
> *


WHAY UP T MONEY THAT SHOW WAS TIGHT . IM GLAD WE WERE UNDER 280 CUZ IT WAS HOT .


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Teo2000_@May 26 2010, 08:23 PM~17616083
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun: what up its killa tay waiting fo some comments i got a 1975 shwin and it aint twin SJC
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

WHAT UP VINCE? :biggrin:


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/SD530860.jpg[/IMG]
























:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Teo2000 (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@May 11 2010, 04:21 PM~17457632
> *ohh...i tought it was blue
> still looks clean
> *


IWAS *TINKING* THE SAME THING


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tbags49_@Jun 15 2010, 07:44 PM~17797822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

CHEVITOS FAMILY AFFAIR


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

SAN JO 









































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

I GOT SOME MORE PICS FOR YOU KILLA TAY POST'EM UP LATER GOTS TO GO TO WORK. :biggrin:


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

VANESSA'S NEW CAMERA


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

THE PRIMO'S :biggrin:


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Teo2000 (Feb 7, 2010)

i need some more pictures :machinegun: :machinegun: uffin:


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

What up Mateo? :biggrin:


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Teo2000 (Feb 7, 2010)

I COULDNT FIND MY PAGE SORRY I WILL POST SOME MO PICS :roflmao:


----------



## Teo2000 (Feb 7, 2010)

MY BIKE IS GETTING WORKED ON IN THE SHOP WRIGHT NOW :thumbsup: : :ninja: :sprint:


----------



## Teo2000 (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDETEAL 54_@Feb 18 2011, 11:46 PM~19907887
> *What up Mateo? :biggrin:
> *


 SUP NINO COULDNT FIND MY PAGE


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Teo2000_@Mar 2 2011, 10:17 PM~20003193
> *SUP NINO COULDNT FIND MY PAGE
> *


Now that you found it post some pics.


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

hi mateo it is your cousin angel wats sup :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

mateo what are you doing :machinegun: :guns: :burn: :burn: :buttkick:


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

mateo are you on lay it low yet :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :burn:


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

matoe abaut time now


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

matoe going to school now by i hope you be good in school today by by. :machinegun: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

is the roof gona fall just kiding by matoe. :uh:


----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

matoe im on lay it low are you.matoe what are you doing?????????????? :machinegun: :machinegun: uffin:  :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)

Went to look at his bike to day it's lookn gooood fellas :wow: hno:


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Teo2000 (Feb 7, 2010)

wasup angel hows ya bike doin primo :ninja: :sprint:


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tbags49_@Jun 15 2010, 07:29 PM~17797702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)

will post pic's from Socios sacramento show soon


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)

MATEO'S NEW BIKE


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Clean ass bike homie saw it at streelow salinas...!... Nice job


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)

T T T


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)

T T T


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)

What's up son


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


Tbags49 said:


> MATEO'S NEW BIKE


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Tbags49 said:


>


 ima try an make it out for this one


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)

T T T


----------

